# GOING TO HEAT WITH WOOD



## deercamp (Jan 14, 2013)

next Sunday in Foxboro, MA    GO PATS!!


----------



## Dgopetactical (Jan 14, 2013)

Ravens by 10


----------



## jim3854 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cmon Dgopetactical  even you don't really believe that.      Depends which Flacco shows up.  and as for that fraud R lewis.   ....   JK  should be a good game.   pats 35 Ravens 20


----------



## Brokenwing (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope to see ole tom brady get worked.  I am ready for my ravens to make it to the superbowl.


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 15, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> I hope to see ole tom brady get worked. I am ready for my ravens to make it to the superbowl.


 

John Harbaugh, Joey Flacco and Ray Lewis all walk into a bar.....To watch the Superbowl together!


----------



## Brokenwing (Jan 15, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Here's a good joke....
> John Harbaugh, Joey Flacco and Ray Lewis walk into a bar.....To watch the Superbowl!


 
your a funny man let me tell you! Well lets just wait and see the final score and we will discuss this further.


----------



## rkshed (Jan 15, 2013)

The Pats have scared the crap out of me for the entire season but I think they finally have it together.
Pats by 6


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 15, 2013)

Go Pack....OOPS, Sorry SmokeShow!


----------



## gbreda (Jan 15, 2013)

Great matchup, should be a good game to watch.  Pats by 3 !


----------



## wazilian (Jan 15, 2013)

The Giants won't be in the Super Bowl if the Pats make it, so maybe they can finally win one.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Jan 15, 2013)

More than just a little ironic how valued message board member smwilliamson's thread of discussion from last week on the struggles of being a pellet stove technician business owner gets moved out of The Pellet Mill for being "Off Topic", but yet this one on football gets to linger here for a couple of days without question.


----------



## whlago (Jan 15, 2013)

My prediction:  This thread will soon be banished to that dreaded Inglenook place........or Siberia.................oh and Go Pats!!  I agree with Wazilian...without the damn Giants...this could be their year.


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 15, 2013)

To quote the proudest of the dejected Giants fans from everywhere...."You just wait until last year!"


----------



## gbreda (Jan 15, 2013)

whlago said:


> oh and Go Pats!! I agree with Wazilian...without the damn Giants...this could be their year.


 
Personally, Id rather have that ghost exorcized the right way !


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 15, 2013)

Pats by 10.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Go Yankees!


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 15, 2013)

How 'bout them Steelers, eh ??????????????????


----------



## wazilian (Jan 17, 2013)

Go Yanks! Go Giants! And I don't fault Pats fans for wanting the Giants again in the Super Bowl. Hopefully for both fan bases they can meet up again next year.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 17, 2013)

hossthehermit said:


> How 'bout them Steelers, eh ??????????????????


 
We'll get em next year!!


----------



## Dgopetactical (Jan 20, 2013)

jim3854 said:


> Cmon Dgopetactical  even you don't really believe that.      Depends which Flacco shows up.  and as for that fraud R lewis.   ....   JK  should be a good game.   pats 35 Ravens 20



Yes Jim I really do believe that!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 20, 2013)

whlago said:


> My prediction:  This thread will soon be banished to that dreaded Inglenook place...........



Nope.... Still here.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 20, 2013)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha!


----------



## sweetdawg99 (Jan 20, 2013)

Any Sunday where Tom Brady loses is a good Sunday in my book. 

Full disclosure, I am a lifelong Bills fan and I am very bitter.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 20, 2013)

I am without a doubt not a prayer, But I will most certainly hope the 49er's win the Super Bowl this year....Don't want Ray Lewis to kill again!!


----------



## save$ (Jan 20, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> I am without a doubt not a prayer, But I will most certainly hope the 49er's win the Super Bowl this year....Don't want Ray Lewis to kill again!!


X2


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Nope.... Still here.


 
I was busy.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 20, 2013)

Somebody get Brady a towel.......he choked on a raven.


----------



## Brokenwing (Jan 21, 2013)

My boys got it done.  Now we can see John and Jim face each other!   Also Brady is sitting in the corner this morning crying.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally some hockey....Thank you


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 21, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> My boys got it done. Now we can see John and Jim face each other! Also Brady is sitting in the corner this morning crying.


 
Yeah...That doesn't sound fixed at all (John vs. Jim)!


----------



## ScotO (Jan 21, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> My boys got it done.  Now we can see John and Jim face each other!   Also Brady is sitting in the corner this morning crying.


I'm no ravens fan by any stretch (I'm in Steelers country, I bleed black and gold).  But I was (I cant believe I'm saying this) rooting for the ratbirds.   They won me 500 bucks this year, it was the least I could do.

Now its time to root for the Niners!


----------



## jim3854 (Jan 21, 2013)

Dgopetactical said:


> Yes Jim I really do believe that!


  You guys deserve it.  Flacco was really good.     STill cant stant R Lewis.     Such a phony


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL.

The thread did get banished and is actually in The Inglenook and even better the sweet sound of Pats fans emulating Red Sox fans at the upcoming, Wait until next year chorus competition

Tickets go on sale next week or later maybe.


----------



## gbreda (Jan 21, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Pats fans emulating Red Sox fans at the upcoming, Wait until next year chorus competition
> .


 
Not this fan. The better team won last night, period.
And yes, I am a Pats fan all the way !


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to agree the Ravens looked much more like a team from what I saw.. It sucks but it is reality unfortunately!

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2013)

Pats fan here . . . but yeah . . . the better team won in the end. Haven't decided who to root for in two weeks . . . I think I'm leaning towards the Ravens.


----------

